# JPA + JAXB Mapping Problem



## blablaman (7. Jul 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe hier ein Problem beim Einfügen eines Datenobjekts in Form einer XML bzw. JSON. Und zwar soll das Datenobjekt mittels JPA (EclipseLink) gespeichert werden.

Die XML-Datei sieht beispielsweise so aus:

"<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF-8\" standalone=\"yes\"?>" +
			"<profile>" +
			"<isadriverprofile>TRUE</isadriverprofile>" +
			"<userid>mmuster3</userid>" +
			"<isauserprofile>TRUE</isauserprofile>" +
			"<isaserviceprofile>TRUE</isaserviceprofile>" +
			"<active>TRUE</active>" +
			"</profile>"

Die Felder isadriverprofile, isauserprofile haben einen boolean-Wert in einer PostgreSQL Tabelle.
Mein Problem liegt darin, dass nur userid gespeichert wird und alle anderen XML-Elemente nicht berücksichtigt werden. 

Für Hinweise und Tipps danke ich schonmal im Voraus.

Grüße


blablaman


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (7. Jul 2010)

du postest du hast ein mapping problem, aber wie das mapping aussieht postest du nicht?

Hat das Bean die richtigen werte?


----------



## blablaman (22. Jul 2010)

das hat sich erledigt, trotzdem danke für die antwort


----------

